# Best Ground Attack Aircraft...



## Desert Fox (Apr 12, 2006)

I know most of you have differing opinions on this, as do i, but i was wondering what you all think was the best ground attack aeroplane in the Second World War. By the way, in my opinion nothing could beat the Tempest.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2006)

Do a search of our website here and u'll find several threads concerning this topic... I'm closing this repeat thread....


----------

